# Alberg 29's???



## Tagalong (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello world,

I'm not completely new to sailing, but I am new to sailboat owning. And picking a boat is turning out to be harder then I thought. (although it is rather fun looking).

I recently looked at an Alberg 29, and now whenever I think of a boat the 29 always comes back to my head. Anybody have any opinions on this boat? Is it ocean capable? Any suggestions on any comparable boats? With a 30,000 dollar budget I'm really starting to like this Alberg.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Good boat. Not as roomy as newer boats, not a beamy boat, lots of lost space in the overhangs (long deck/shortish waterline). Sea comfort is an arguable point- some love them, others don't. A $30K budget should buy you a very very nice Alberg 29. Last summer I looked at a nice one that the broker is still anxiously looking for offers on, and it could be bought for well under $20k.


----------



## Tagalong (Feb 11, 2010)

hmmm... have the brokers email? or a website? I've been hunting the internet but have never seen one for that cheap yet.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Oops. It was an Alberg 30, not 29. Slightly different kettle of fish. but, here's the listing anyway:

Swans Yacht Sales (Pickering, ON)


----------



## Toronto (Feb 25, 2010)

The Alberg 29 was built by Nye Yachts in Canada. They were well built and a more modern full keel design than the Alberg 30.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I know... I looked at so many boats last summer they all began to blend together.


----------



## Tagalong (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't want to hijack my own thread but what did you end up buying?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey we are talking Albergs here! (just jokes)

I had an Alberg 30 so a little bias. More info on the 29 here: Twentynine » An Alberg 29 Site/ though you likely have that link.

I'd say keep shopping, its early but if you like the look or the boat spoke to you then go for it. A Boat is mostly emotion because they make no money sense.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tag, we still have our Georgian 23, and instead of trading up, we bought an additional boat, a 25' mahogany cruiser. Don't ask. Really, don't. I cannot explain how or why it happened.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Pretty boat, Alberg is a good design, good price but it does have an Atomic 4.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with an Atomic 4 if it is in good shape and properly maintained.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

No, but it is probably the reason for the lower price, otherwise the boat looks well kept if original.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It is a 30. See the link in his post.


----------

